# 5 cell Racing



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

How popular is 5 cell getting to be in on-road racing ?

Seems like alot of top manufactures are building specific 5 cell cars.

With a brushed class , what motor would you run with on only 6 volts.

Thanks for any feedback:thumbsup:


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

NCFRC said:


> How popular is 5 cell getting to be in on-road racing ?
> 
> Seems like alot of top manufactures are building specific 5 cell cars.
> 
> ...



TO THE TOP

There has to be some mod classes running 5 cells


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

Why would a Top touring car manufacturer design a car specifically for
only a 5 cell nimh pack if there's no demand ???


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Maybe try RCTech for that question. You have a ton of oval guys on HobbyTalk, but not nearly as many here for road course. Over there, it's opposite- much road course, less oval. 

Be ready- you'll get some really intelligent answers, and some really dumb ones (spectrum of intelligence spans much wider there than here on HT).


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

Why would a Top touring car manufacturer design a car specifically for
only a 5 cell nimh pack if there's no demand ???


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

NCFRC said:


> How popular is 5 cell getting to be in on-road racing ?
> 
> Seems like alot of top manufactures are building specific 5 cell cars.
> 
> ...


I figured someone else would ask, but not so far so I'll be the one... Which manufacturer(s) has made a 5-cell spcecific car? This is the first I have heard of one being made.


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Valid question...


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

ToddFalkowski said:


> Valid question...


The first one to come to mind is the XRay 008 5 cell edition.

Which if their doing it , many more will follow.


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

NCFRC said:


> How popular is 5 cell getting to be in on-road racing ?
> 
> Seems like alot of top manufactures are building specific 5 cell cars.
> 
> ...


I think 5-cell is popular in Europe. It allows the mod guys to be fast without having to sling a heavier brick around the track.

Run any motor you want with 5-cell. I would stay away from 2.5 Brushless, that pretty much is a 4-cell motor.

I think the notion of a 5-cell car is kinda off-beat. Just make it LiPO ready, give it a year or too and other chemistries of Lithium will be in those packs and the voltages will be higher or lower.


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

trailranger said:


> I think 5-cell is popular in Europe. It allows the mod guys to be fast without having to sling a heavier brick around the track.
> 
> Run any motor you want with 5-cell. I would stay away from 2.5 Brushless, that pretty much is a 4-cell motor.
> 
> I think the notion of a 5-cell car is kinda off-beat. Just make it LiPO ready, give it a year or too and other chemistries of Lithium will be in those packs and the voltages will be higher or lower.


I think your 100% correct there , the voltages of Lipo's are too far off for alot of RC racing , but as technology in the Lipo dept improves so will the popularity of it's use.

5 cell may be very popular in Europe , but look at all the top matchers that
are selling 5 cell packs in this country.

Trivia - You can get a car very well balanced with 5 cells.


----------

